
Crux: Open-source document database with bitemporal graph queries - tosh
https://github.com/juxt/crux
======
freshhawk
First impression is that this is a good open source Datomic alternative,
something a lot of people have been hoping for.

It looks very promising, and Juxt makes great stuff.

------
tosh
> Crux follows an unbundled architectural approach, which means that it is
> assembled from highly decoupled components through the use of semi-immutable
> logs at the core of its design. Logs can currently be stored using either
> RocksDB for standalone single-node deployments or using Kafka for clustered
> deployments. Indexes can currently be stored using LMDB or RocksDB.

